# thread



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

looking for a thread to match the side covers of the new daiwa super tuned
without ordering to many differant ones......thinkin the metalic red from prowrap will work for the spool color any thoughts


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I don't have the super sweet reel that you do, but I have plenty of different shades, I probably have a match. Ship me the reel and I will ship you the thread. I may even ship the reel back too. LMAO! Seriously, I probably have a color to match. Just get with me if you want.


----------



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

rob if your passing out thread can I get some white from ya


----------



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

Kingfeeder: Today, 01:48 AM 

You must have replyed to the thread after playing santa. Thats pretty early in the morning.


----------



## luckyOC (Apr 3, 2010)

Jeff, I would buy both reds prowrap metallic has... the 9720 and 9300... or you can send me the reel and Ill figure it out for you 

The side color... would use a standard nylon, dark gray/silver to go with the red... with epoxy it will be little nice'er than black...


----------

